# 1st attempt to breed



## noda (Jul 4, 2011)

i have a question regarding my betta fish..

this is what i did to conditioned my

1. i condition my female in a 10 liter plastic container with almond tea leaf and change the 50% of water with my aged water (because it comes directly to the faucet so i have to settle it for 2 days) every 2 days same as goes to the male but in a separate container 

2. i feed them with pellet 10 pieces in the morning and 10 in evening cause i cant find any live feeds to feed them.Im counting how many pellets they eat so i can know how many pellets do i feed them.. 

3. after 2 weeks of conditioning i put my male into the one of my 10 liter tank for two days then he build bubble nest then put the female in glass chamber after 2 days.

the problem:

after 5 days of waiting the female does not show any sign of vertical lines.i put plenty of hiding places for the girl but it seems no signs of it?

what is wrong??


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.....

What kind of food....10 pieces twice a day seem like a lot unless it is really small diameter......

How are they acting toward each other...any flirting behavior, posturing or other pre-spawn behaviors in either the male or female...what color is the female...can you post a pic of the breeders....

What is the water temp and photo period, age of Bettas, do you have any water pram numbers....any other additives used in the tank...like dechlorinator or are you on well water

When you conditioned them in the separate containers- was the male in his own container for conditioning or was he left in the spawning tank...could they see each other during this time before you place the female in the glass chamber

Any live plants in the spawning tank...can you post a pic of the spawning tank and what spawning method are you going to use....

What is the feeding plan for the fry...


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

from my breeding experience :-

1. place them in separate containers close like touching...this will make her eggs develope.

2. make sure to watch under the female and see if u see the white protrusion called the ovipositor this indicates she is furtile and ready for breading.

3. very important to watch their behaviour the female will start getting the vertical stripes and she will show aggression toward the male and she may do a dance somthing close to what the male does..move side to side ...

4. If she stays on the side close to the male despite his violent ways against the glass toward her..she is more or less ready. her tail and fins will close this means she is submissive toward the male now.

5. if her colour gets dull she is either afraid or not ready to breed and she stays away from the male.

6. dont leave them all day close..move them for periods at a time..like u can put them close together all morning and move them in the evening [ this is to ensure they dont get stressed out and get weak]

->well u can view other threads and stuff and see all the signs . [ OLDFISHLADY got you covered thou


----------



## noda (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks for the info guys...

well i just wake up 12pm right after i gone to town to go to the gym.later around 2pm when i got back home i was shock that the female fins was really tortured. I'm about beginning to think to separate them again for another 2 days but right after my shower i was shocked that they were trying to mate around 4pm.XD. i did not separate them before i go to work and i just sneak out of my job this moment to go home checking if they have layed eggs under the bubble nest. But i was shocked that they wait for me to be there they just mate and mate until they layed eggs..(1st time i was disappointed that they were eating there eggs but after a few times of mating they finally put the eggs in the nest ) Wew!! so thrilling experienced that i ever witnessed not on youtube but in my own pair XD..

btw my fish are Royal Blue VT(male) and Wild Type CT (female)


----------



## noda (Jul 4, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> What is the feeding plan for the fry...



that would be micro worms ^^


----------



## noda (Jul 4, 2011)

what is the alternative food for betta fry?i think that my micro worms culture had been thrown away.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

You can use micro worms, baby brine shrimp (which I use. I buy it frozen.), vinegar eels, banana worms, walter worms, infusoria, and when they get older you can feed them tubifex worms, chopped up blood worms, and mosquito larvae.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I use BBS....get a hatchery going tomorrow and it should be ready by the time the fry will need food...depending on your spawning tank...it may or may not have some microorganism in it for fry food for a couple of days....

When you feed BBS it is important that you only feed BBS with their yolk sac intact for best nutrition during the first couple of weeks....I keep 2 hatcheries going 24h apart...


----------



## noda (Jul 4, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> You can use micro worms, baby brine shrimp (which I use. I buy it frozen.), vinegar eels, banana worms, walter worms, infusoria, and when they get older you can feed them tubifex worms, chopped up blood worms, and mosquito larvae.


can i start a culture vinegar eels, banana worms, walter worms with having a mother culture?

what if i do not have those available in our area? is boiled egg yolk is enough to feed my betta fish?i know that they will hatch after 2 days. my cultured micro worm have been thrown away?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

No, with all living organisms, you need a starter culture first. They don't just grow from oatmeal and yeast. 
Boiled yolk isn't enough I'm afraid. Fry usually hatch after 24 hours but don't need to be fed until they are free swimming (3 to 4 days old).


----------



## noda (Jul 4, 2011)

ok...but i got a problem now..i remove my male after 12hrs because he is eating the the eggs in the bubble and i got only few left bbnest.my big problem is they are falling from the nest what should i do? i do not want this 1st attempt to be an epic fail..XD


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't mean to sound cruel, but since you're not ready with fry food (unless you can get some frozen baby brine shrimp or even better get the eggs and start a hatchery) it would be best to consider this spawn a failure. 

But if you want you can wait and see if any of them do hatch. I wouldn't siphon the eggs from the floor because this may ruin them. I would just reduce the water level and hope for the best.

If you're using the same pair, next time you should consider artificially hatch the eggs because an egg eater will usually eat his eggs again...... unless he was eating them because they weren't fertilized.


----------



## noda (Jul 4, 2011)

hmm no i just baught a micro worms culture ^^

that would be ok??

how many inches should i reduce the water lvl??


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Is this a bare bottom tank and what is the current water level....any live plants in the tank....


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If you have lots of plants, you can keep it deeper. But if it's bare, reduce the water to 2". Usually healthy fry don't need shallow water. But to give them a better chance of survival, shallow water is better.


----------



## noda (Jul 4, 2011)

ah ok. some of the eggs fall off because the bubble nest pop
there are 20 fish floating and i isolated them in tank with the same water but on 2 inch water level i hope they will survive XD...


----------



## noda (Jul 4, 2011)

about 9pm today the parents died because of my brother...now i need to find a pet shop here in our province who sells hmpk or other type of fish Sob...


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

WHAAAAA!? Kick his little butt! What did he doooo???? (


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh well these things happen unfortunately....but u will learn from these experiences...and get better....on my third attempt i was successful at keeping fry alive......took me three attempts to learn from my mistakes....u will learn and become better....


----------



## noda (Jul 4, 2011)

he combine them both so the result they died fighting each other xD. now i have to find a better fish..and just today my fries also died xD. what an epic...so sad..

could someone give me a pair of fish again because its really to hard to find one here...sob


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

You could buy on Aquabid :/


----------



## noda (Jul 4, 2011)

i want to buy at aquabid but i dont have any credit card even though i have one i would not buy online using credit card in the net.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

hmmm, I guess you're going to have to find a local breeder then. :/ Where do you live exactly?


----------



## noda (Jul 4, 2011)

im from philippines ^^


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ooohh! How do you not have any bettas there!? There HAVE to be local breeders there!  
Maybe your local pet store would know where they get their bettas? Or you can ask them to get a couple in for you.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

You can buy a giftcard like this http://christianpf.com/wp-content/uploads/visagiftcard-thumb.jpg
and put a price on it anywhere from 20-500 dollars. (they have preset ones, like 20, 50, 100, 150, etc...) You can buy them at most convenience, grocery, and even drugstores. Its like a credit card, so you can buy online


----------

